# FMIC piping



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Hi Guys
I was looking around for pipes for my intercooler.
The piping I have at the moment looks like crap and I would like to make the engine bay more neater. I was looking and I found this:
NISSAN PULSAR SUNNY GTI-R GTIR INTERCOOLER PIPE KIT on eBay, also Engine Tuning Parts, Performance Tuning Parts, Car Tuning Styling, Cars, Parts Vehicles (end time 11-Feb-08 07:54:48 GMT)

Do you guys think it would fit the GA16 engine? Before buying this; I'd thought I'd get a little advice from you guys first!

I am running a GT28RS turbo and hotshot turbo manifold.


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

It looks very similar to my I/C piping, but from the pictures it's kinda hard to tell. I'm pretty sure you can get a exhaust or performance shop to make you some up.


----------

